# I NEED SOME ANS!!!



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

ok whats up im new to the site i just bought a 1993 altima GLE its all leather sunroof and automatic i got it really cheap 500 bucks. but the cam shaft needs to be repaced the timing gear broke of the end. this is going to be my daily driver so i dont want to do ne tign to radical but i do want to get more performance out of it. and i was thinking a motor swap to maybe a biger engine. but to be honest i know nothgin about it what is a popular motor swap on an altima? and how much work is it? sould i spend the money to fix the cam? is the motor swap worth it? i have done several hondamotor swaps being im a mechanic and those are pretty easy. are the comparable? and what otehr performace upgrades sould i do? ne help or ideas would be great thanx.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

motor swaps really aren't to big on altimas. unless you want to search the net for a FWD sr20DET and fight the thing for days and days trying to get it in. Swapping motors in an altima is nothing like doing it in your honda. It can be done, its just not practical. I'd fix the timing and cams. If you just want a little extra power, do headers, intake and exhaust. If you wanna go totally crazy with it, slap on a turbo running about 7 lbs. on stock internals. If that dosen't cut it, then get some nice new pistons and other internals and beef up the engine a little.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

sssssssssssssssssssssssssssPSSSH!!!!!


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

If you want to get a little bit more out of the KA, get Stillen or JWT or any other good brand camshafts. But I think someone said that the JWT cams you had to replace the valvesprings and cam sprockets. Cams are a good mod because you can use them for an NA car or turbo. Good luck.


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

*THANX.*

thanks for allt he helpful info it greatly appriciated but i also have another queston. sine my altima is and auto matic how is the trans gonan hold up? how much work would it be to convery it to a a stick shift? or should i beef up the the automatic? ne advice would help thanx again.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

people have done auto to manual swaps before, but i don't know how much trouble it was. if i find the write up on how to do it, i'll post it.

the auto will hold up just fine stock. i know people who have 150k on their auto and have only changed trans fulid once in the life of the car. also, the auto works for me. i wouldn't change it, but thats me.


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

but if i do upgrade the motor with the cams header cold air and maybe a turbo down the line how would it hold up?


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

This is a parts list for auto to man:
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31100
Haven't tried it yet, but I'm planning to do it. I have been told manual is better for exciting and fast driving. My friends said night and day difference.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

About holding up, it should for at least 300hp. Unless you are planning very big power both will hold up to mild power.


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

how about nitrous? is it a good mod? is it worth the time and money? how will my stock motor hold up? and is it practical? let me know what yall think? i know i might be asking alot of questions but this is the first import i have owned. i have owned severl muscle cars and built many race cars but this is my first imort so plez bare with me and again thanx for the help.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i'm pretty sure you can run no2 on a stock motor, but you might want to search around in the nitrous and turbo thread just to be sure.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Best to build up the motor before nitrous or turbo, but I know a guy who ran a 150 shot of N2O. His motor blew eventually, but it was from oil pump failure. IMO, I don't respect N2O as much as I would FI or NA power, but it is best bang for you buck.


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

i have been checking into it alot today and have decided to go aginst the nitrous but i was curiouse on what i woudl have to do to the internals of my motor to run a turbo? nothign extreme 7 psi maybe a bit more i head you could keep the internals stock but i really want to keep the drivability and dependabilty good b/c after all this is a daily drive and i do have other toys. i jsut was a lil more performance outta it.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

prtyfly4awhitguy said:


> i have been checking into it alot today and have decided to go aginst the nitrous but i was curiouse on what i woudl have to do to the internals of my motor to run a turbo? nothign extreme 7 psi maybe a bit more i head you could keep the internals stock but i really want to keep the drivability and dependabilty good b/c after all this is a daily drive and i do have other toys. i jsut was a lil more performance outta it.


stock should be OK for 7 lbs. just go through the engine good before you add the turbo and make sure everything is good, like the heads, pistons, gaskets, and cylinder walls.


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

ok another question. what abotu a mass air flow sensor? is it not a popular mod? cuz i cant find one ne were ne links or info woudl help thanx!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

what do you mean? like an upgraded MAF? like one that tricks your computer into thinking that you have more air in your engine than you really do, thus making it dump more fuel into the cylinders, causing you to run rich and damaging your engine? 

or something else?


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

umm you have to understand i haven never built an import. the only motors i have built have been v8s. i have built three or four ls1 motor all of which i have upgrader the mass air flow sensor is it diff for an import? and i have another questiion what about fuel injectors and fuel pump is that a good mod or a waste of time?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

prtyfly4awhitguy said:


> umm you have to understand i haven never built an import. the only motors i have built have been v8s. i have built three or four ls1 motor all of which i have upgrader the mass air flow sensor is it diff for an import? and i have another questiion what about fuel injectors and fuel pump is that a good mod or a waste of time?


they don't make quality MAF for nissans. just stick w/ stock. as for fuel injectors and a fuel pump, only upgrade from stock if your planning on making serious power.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

JWT has a Cobra MAF made to put on the KA24 if you feel you need to replace it. You can also get a Z32 MAF to fit but I don't know how.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tm_94altima said:


> IMO, I don't respect N2O as much as I would FI or NA power, but it is best bang for you buck.


usually said by a person thats been beat by a nitrous'd car. it took me a lot of trial and error to tune my altima. its not a cheap or easy way to go if youre looking for power AND reliability.


----------

